
Ask HN: As a Technical Lead what metrics do you collect? - sidcool
Metrics in following areas:<p>1.  Code in general&#x2F;Code quality<p>2.  Application performance (rails web app in my case)<p>3.  Agile metrics (Scrum based)<p>4.  Team metrics<p>5.  Anything I might have missed<p>How useful are this metrics?  How do you use them?
======
kwikiel
I am measuring things that are displayed in ollertapp.com It's free and open
source addition to Trello.

I think that focusing on metrics that are synthetic can be misleading and do
some bad things for a morale.

Focus on providing valuable outcome to end-users.

